# stranded



## trout_slayer05 (Feb 25, 2010)

I am in Galveston down about a mile from the pass ands have no boat to do anything with. I'm a 24 year old white male that wants to get on the bay. Have my own tackle and rods just have no where to use them and the fish are not around me. I'm up for a trip if some one has a open spot.


----------



## trout_slayer05 (Feb 25, 2010)

I will be down till Friday morning


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

24 yr old white male, thanks for the clarification because I don't fish with blue males


----------



## trout_slayer05 (Feb 25, 2010)

That would be strange to be blue but there out there. Anyone have a open slot on their boat will help with expense of fuel and bait


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Go hit the surf!


----------

